# Dont use retin-a as a young person



## InjectE (Oct 15, 2019)

***if you dont have acne problems*



Tretinoin permanently makes your skin sensitive to the sun . Theres zero reason you should use retin-a as a young person, its an autistic cope unless youre prepared to wear and reapply sunscreen for life.



Dermarolling + vitamin C is insanely legit



Then start retin-a at 26-33 yrs old



@Dope @MewKing
--

1.5mm a month

or 

0.5mm a week 

or
0.5mm a week + 1.5mm a month


-

Vitamin C at night
--
I do personally do: tretinoin + vitamin C + microneedling with no acne issues but i am indeed autisticly coping


----------



## robtical (Oct 16, 2019)

Does microneedle not make it sensitive


----------



## InjectE (Oct 16, 2019)

robtical said:


> Does microneedle not make it sensitive


I need to look into this tbh

The thing is, it doesn’t make it permanently sensitive.


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 16, 2019)

Actually? I just use 0.05% retin a. do u just take vitamin c pills? @InjectE


----------



## InjectE (Oct 16, 2019)

topical vitamin C

You have to commit to microneedling. Vitamin c by itself is worthless.


Don’t worry about it too much tbh, this is just min-maxing at this point
@PrettyBoyMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> topical vitamin C
> 
> You have to commit to microneedling. Vitamin c by itself is worthless.
> 
> ...


what do u mean by min maxing


----------



## InjectE (Oct 16, 2019)

PrettyBoyMaxxing said:


> what do u mean by min maxing


Small improvements maximize outcome, but the difference isn’t a big deal.


----------



## Heirio (Oct 16, 2019)

i hate putting effort into shit though, i just wanna slap some shit on my face and be done with it. i am going to start using sunscreen every day anyways ngl tbh


----------



## InjectE (Oct 16, 2019)

Heirio said:


> i hate putting effort into shit though, i just wanna slap some shit on my face and be done with it. i am going to start using sunscreen every day anyways ngl tbh


I would just do vitamin c topical in that case

It helps protect your skin from the sun



Or tretinoin in at night, vitamin c and sunscreen in mourning


----------



## robtical (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> topical vitamin C
> 
> You have to commit to microneedling. Vitamin c by itself is worthless.
> 
> ...


Topical make it sun sensitive as far as i know. Thats why i dont apply it


----------



## InjectE (Oct 16, 2019)

robtical said:


> Topical make it sun sensitive as far as i know. Thats why i dont apply it


*Vitamin C* limits the *damage* induced by ultraviolet (UV) light exposure. *Vitamin C* is not a “sunscreen” because it does not absorb light in the UVA or UVB spectrum. Rather, the antioxidant activity of *vitamin C* protects against UV-induced *damage* caused by free radicals (33).


----------



## her (Oct 16, 2019)

I am going to start using it and wear sunscreen everytime I go out (I am 16). You should be using sunscreen anyways if you want to age better.


----------



## robtical (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> *Vitamin C* limits the *damage* induced by ultraviolet (UV) light exposure. *Vitamin C* is not a “sunscreen” because it does not absorb light in the UVA or UVB spectrum. Rather, the antioxidant activity of *vitamin C* protects against UV-induced *damage* caused by free radicals (33).


That is consuming vit c. Applying vit c serum increases sun sensitivity


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> ***if you dont have acne problems*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link to a fucking study? Or it's just your opinion? 'Cause I apply copious amounts of 0.1% tretinoin every day, and if what you're saying is true, then I'm gonna vampiremaxx.


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 16, 2019)

what are the benefits of Vit C? My derma prescribed it to me but I still didn't get to it


----------



## SurgerySoon (Oct 16, 2019)

I think I read somewhere that tretinoin actually makes people's skin LESS sensitive to UVA/UVB radiation damage, but I need to find the study when I have time later on.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> ***if you dont have acne problems*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will look into this, thanks!


----------



## InjectE (Oct 16, 2019)

robtical said:


> That is consuming vit c. Applying vit c serum increases sun sensitivity


Vitamin c topical is photo-protective

Dietary vitamin C doesnt do shit lol


Gudru said:


> Will look into this, thanks!


You can buy everything from owndoc.shop 

Make sure to read both manuals, derminator and microneedling


----------



## her (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> Dietary vitamin C doesnt do shit lol


It does, ideally you would want to supplement 500mg Vitamin C and use Vitamin C serum aswell.


----------



## robtical (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> Vitamin c topical is photo-protective
> 
> Dietary vitamin C doesnt do shit lol


I remember reading yrs ago if u use c serum, u use sunscreen too cuz it makes it more sensitive

Found this


----------



## InjectE (Oct 16, 2019)

CopeAndRope said:


> Can you link to a fucking study? Or it's just your opinion? 'Cause I apply copious amounts of 0.1% tretinoin every day, and if what you're saying is true, then I'm gonna vampiremaxx.


I was wrong, Its not permanent, but it takes 6 months for your sun to recover. (but why tf would you go off of it ever )
YOu should be ok, its just that vitamin C + dermaneedling is probably a better option if youre not committed to sunscreen forever. YOu only need to wear sunscreen for a 3-5 days after you dermaneedle (once a month )


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 16, 2019)

It dindu nuffin for me

Off of it for a month now, noticed slightly more moist skin but that’s it. Don’t really feel more prone to sun exposure.


----------



## CopeAndRope (Oct 16, 2019)

InjectE said:


> I was wrong, Its not permanent, but it takes 6 months for your sun to recover. (but why tf would you go off of it ever )
> YOu should be ok, its just that vitamin C + dermaneedling is probably a better option if youre not committed to sunscreen forever. YOu only need to wear sunscreen for a 3-5 days after you dermaneedle (once a month )


Are you saying that dermaneedling + vit C is better than tretinoin? 'Cause buddy boyo, tretinoin to me is a miracle substance, my skin is not on another level, but another planet. My skin has become so tight and my eyelids folds are reducing that much that my eyes are getting the famous hunter eyes shape.

Tretinoin goes straight to my S-class hero list of compounds. This is my personal special list where only substances so effective that can kill you, are allowed. For example like DNP for fat loss.


----------



## shimada (Oct 16, 2019)

start retin-a as soon as you start wrinkling, its not hard to make decisions in life


----------



## rawdogprince (Oct 17, 2019)

why r incels going outside?


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 3, 2019)

rawdogprince said:


> why r incels going outside?


also its WINTER , no sun here


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 7, 2019)

is dermaroller worth it? @Any1 can be anything 

i cant be fuked to spend so much money on something that can barely improve me skin or cause me scars


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 7, 2019)

Fucking mods. Free him this very fucking instant.


----------



## Deleted member 906 (Nov 7, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> Fucking mods. Free him this very fucking instant.


Subhuman cope


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 7, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> is dermaroller worth it? @Any1 can be anything
> 
> i cant be fuked to spend so much money on something that can barely improve me skin or cause me scars


A regular high quality dermaroller is $15-$20 owndoc.shop


Dont know if its worth it, if your skin looks fine already probably not


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 7, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> A regular high quality dermaroller is $15-$20 owndoc.shop
> 
> 
> Dont know if its worth it, if your skin looks fine already probably not


Whats the difference between derma roller 2 and this?


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Nov 7, 2019)

at having any skin care


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 7, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> Whats the difference between derma roller 2 and this?



its derminator 2, dermaneedling machine with replaceable needles









dermaroller


----------



## Deleted member 3701 (Nov 7, 2019)

Any1 can be anything said:


> its derminator 2, dermaneedling machine with replaceable needles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats the difference?


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 7, 2019)

Dark Badboy said:


> whats the difference?


top photo is 190$, bot picture is $15. 





dermaroller might damage skin if you go too deep


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 7, 2019)

@Any1 can be anything is an alt of @InjectE 

@Lorsss @Framletgod @Dude420 @knajjd @Sergeant


----------



## Any1 can be anything (Nov 7, 2019)

Gudru said:


> @Any1 can be anything is an alt of @InjectE
> 
> @Lorsss @Framletgod @Dude420 @knajjd @Sergeant


Iam not. OP is retarded. retina doesnt perm weaken your skin from the sun. It recovers have 1yr. This thread makes no sense.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 7, 2019)

it seems like a low iq thread


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Nov 7, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> it seems like a low iq thread


my reaction looking at this thread


----------

